
Show HN: Social Animal – Find influencers, get content inspiration and insights - naren87
https://socialanimal.io
======
sova
I saw a band recently called The Social Animals and they were awesome. Pardon
the tangential relation.

------
AznHisoka
Looks like a busszumo clone... what's unique about it?

~~~
naren87
Hello,

I'm one of the co-founders. There is no disagreeing that the search results
page is structurally similar to that of Buzzsumo, which is a very good
product. We wouldn't have bothered to develop Social Animal if it was going to
be just a Buzzsumo clone. We process every article that enters the system
through our Natural Language Processing (NLP) engine which figure out the
primary and secondary keywords. These keywords are then displayed for every
article you see. With this, things get way more interesting:

\- You can click on any keyword to display more top performing articles for
that keyword

\- Just because 2 articles on the same topic perform well, it doesn't mean
they are the same. You can compare any 2 articles to see their unique and
common keywords. This saves you time, since you almost never have to read
those articles.

\- Headline analyzer is built in, which you can invoke for any article

\- The insights summary feature not only tells you the best time to publish an
article for any keyword, it also tells you which title and article lengths
work best. There is detailed analysis available as well.

\- If you setup keywords, Social Animal will proactively send you every day:

    
    
        - Top performing articles for keywords you care about
    
        - Competitor mentions
    
        - Potential, new influencers
    

\- You don't have to manually search every day, saving you a ton of time

\- You have to use our Influencer search tool to see how good it is :) It is
based on a much better algorithm.

\- The InspireMe module lets you explore various, related topics for you to
get writing inspiration. It's a lot of fun to use with a nice UI.

\- The InspireMe module also tells you, for any given keyword, which secondary
topics articles are written about so you can find your niche.

